# DJ BassWave - Tetracidious (brand new, WIP)



## Xaevo (Jul 8, 2009)

Still a WIP, noticable by the missing intro and raw transitions..

http://ms1.infekteddesigns.nl/s/DJ BassWave - tetris.mp3

i hope you guys like it, and a tip, if you don't want to hear a 50 second long tetris tune, skip to 0:50


----------



## Xaevo (Jul 9, 2009)

anybody?


----------



## protocollie (Jul 9, 2009)

uh similar to the last tune it's fairly lacking in anything that would actually drive you to listen to it or want to dance to it. it needs a bit more going on to really hold interest, particularly a bassline.

good start though.


----------

